# DVD-RAM drive suddenly won't recognize or burn blank DVDs



## nserr381 (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm running Windows XP Media Center Service Pack 3 on a Compaq Presario V6000 laptop with an HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GMA-4082N drive. 
Until recently, I never had any problems burning audio and data CDs or DVDs. 

Windows recognizes the discs I burned previously, but when I insert blank DVDs now I get one of two error messages: "Please insert a disc into drive E:/" or "E:/ is not accessible. Incorrect function."

A couple of weeks ago I was having a similar problem while attempting to burn audio CDs, with the same "incorrect function" error message, but that turned out to be a simple matter of checking a box on the Recording tab of the Properties. At that time, however, i was able to burn DVDs using Roxio Easy Media Creator 10. But yesterday I tried to burn a DVD of some photos and once it was finished burning and verifying the disc I suddenly got an "insert disc" error message.

Also, about the same time the burning functions stopped working properly, the disc tray started spontaneously ejecting itself. Not sure if they're connected, but that's the whole story. 

Any ideas? I've been trying solutions from previous threads with similar symptoms but have had no luck so far...


----------



## wtxcowboy (May 25, 2004)

have u tried unistalling the drive from the device mgr & then rebooting & let windows reinstall it? or maybe even doing a system restore 2 a time when u know it was working? just some ideas...


----------



## nserr381 (Nov 6, 2008)

yeah, i've done all that a few times. I just did a full recovery on the factory recovery partition and the drive still doesn't work. I'm starting to think it may be a hardware problem. I bought the extended warranty when I bought the laptop and I'm seriously considering taking it in to see if the drive has just eaten it or what... thanks for your input!


----------



## Beejaycee (Apr 10, 2003)

I am having exactly the same problems as nser381 - both on my desktop and my laptop.

As far as I can remember I have not tried to burn a disk since the installation of Service pack 3 - I feel that the problem is directly related to SP3 and is to much of a coincidence to attribute to faulty hardware - any one else having problems since installing SP3


----------



## nserr381 (Nov 6, 2008)

i took the computer into bestbuy to see if they could just order a new drive, and the guy confirmed it's a hardware problem, but said that he couldn't just order a replacement drive and would have to send it to some repair hub or something. I told him no because I need the computer right now.

I did try a full restore to the factory settings. Which downgraded XP to pre SP3 status, and the drive still didn't work. I think someone just produced a batch of crappy DVD-RAM drives.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

nserr381 said:


> i took the computer into bestbuy to see if they could just order a new drive, and the guy confirmed it's a hardware problem, but said that he couldn't just order a replacement drive and would have to send it to some repair hub or something. I told him no because I need the computer right now.
> 
> I did try a full restore to the factory settings. Which downgraded XP to pre SP3 status, and the drive still didn't work. I think someone just produced a batch of crappy DVD-RAM drives.


They are all crappy, laptop burners... the crappiest. Everyone wants cheap and eventually the quality manufacturers can't compete so they drop out.


----------

